# Firewood Permits?



## Finnegan

How does a guy go about getting a firewood permit? Do you have to go to the national forest office in person? Is there a season?

Thanx!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Thats funny you asked fin, I was just wondering the same thing yesterday. This colder weather gets you in the mood doesn't it.


----------



## reb8600

You need to get them from the forest service. There is a season on it but I cant remember what it is. If it isnt over it is getting close.


----------



## lifetime hunter

Yes you need to get a permit from the Forest Service -the one in the area you want to cut wood, as the permits are not transferable from one district to the next,

The seasons range vary. these are the only one's I know:
Heber it is June 15 to October 15 (435-654-0470) 
Manti Lasal is June 1 to November 30 (435-637-2817)
Fishlake til December 31 (435 896-9233) http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/fishlake/passes/fwpermit.shtml

hope this helps.


----------



## Finnegan

Thank you very much!


----------



## Petersen

I pick up a permit for the Manti division each year at the Ephraim FS office, but they have told me that they would mail one two me if I sent them a check. I don't have my permit with me right now to check on this year's price and cord limits, but a telephone call to the FS office would clear that up.


----------



## GaryFish

If you are getting your firewood on BLM lands, you will need to go to the local BLM office for your permit. So check if the area you are going to is BLM or Forest Circus.


----------

